# Con Attire?



## xaliceonfire (Jan 20, 2017)

Question about convention wear!

What do you normally wear when going? This is my first fur con, for the record.

Thanks!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 13, 2017)

Definately will be wearing fullsuit when Im able to get one. This will be my first big purchase.


----------



## MT45 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm currently getting my partial made up, it should be finished before the summer con season thankfully. I can't wait to attend my first furcon!


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm having a partial commissioned that should be ready before March for a con in April. Super excited.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

If I were to go to a con I'd go in my normal clothing: A full SS uniform. With an SMG and everything. Replica, non-functioning one of course.

Nah. I'd just use casual clothes. I don't own a fursuit let alone a partial one. Not going to get one either.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

Everyday attire... I mean yeah I would wear a partial or full fursuit for shits and giggles, just haven't had the opportunity yet...


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

So far, I've worn those 80s nylon parachute pants, kinda snug, and a bicycle jersey that has Pepe LePew on it, and says, "Vive Le France!". 

I don't have a fursuit, but would like one.

And at night, after a few drinks, I go about the hotel in my footie PJs, with the skulls, that I got at target, because they are comfy, and why not? The whole thing feels like some kinda surreal slumber party.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2017)

I have footy pajamas too, but I haven't been to any cons. 
If you're lucky enough to own a fursuit, I'm sure people would love to see it.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Feb 15, 2017)

Ears, tail, collar, leash, and a few other accents.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I have footy pajamas too, but I haven't been to any cons.
> If you're lucky enough to own a fursuit, I'm sure people would love to see it.



Aha! So I'm not the only one! Oddly, they've become some of my favorite lounging about the apartment clothes, in the cool months. The con was in early spring, so I brought them, and was wearing them in the room, and we decided to go back down, and I said: I'm just gonna wear these, and it dawned on me, that at a furry con, you could do that, and it was no big deal.



Arcturus Maple said:


> Ears, tail, collar, leash, and a few other accents.



Ah, I bought a custom collar (Salmon colored latex, with a blue stripe, and a few metal rings) at the first con, and did end up wearing it. It came with a little bell, but I took that off


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

It is easier to tell you what NOT to wear at a con.  Don't wear harnesses or BDSM gear for the most part.  Collars are kinda OK.  I wouldn't wear them leased, however.  Don't wear anything sexually suggestive.  Just remember that you are representing ALL Furries when you are at a con.  Don't wear offensive items, i.e. Nazi uniforms, German uniforms, tees with nasty language.  Things like kigurumi (animal suit pajamas) are all right as long as you have something on under them.  Casual wear is cool.  Formal wear is all right, but you will feel over dressed. Don't take dangerous props like edged weapons, real guns, or paintball guns.  If you are asked by security to comply, then just comply.  Arguing will only get you tossed, and no one wants that.  You can always ask to talk to the con chair for appeal, but just roll with it and don't take things personally.  Being a con chair is like walking a tight rope sometimes when it comes to making everyone happy, so cut them some slack.


----------

